# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема, наверно с видеокартой.

## bolshik

Добрый день. Вот какая проблема. Есть новая карта radeon 9600xt 256mb. Была geforse3ti(как-то так называется). Снес дрова от гефорса через установка/удаление программ. поставил радеон, установил дрова сперва которые с картой поставлялись. В винде работает нормально, однако при запуске игр экран начинает сперва немного искажаться по горизонтали, а затем мигать переодичностью 2-5 сек. Свернул игру - в винде все норм, развернул опять мигания. Дро ставил и последние с сайта ати, но не помогло. ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬИИ?:mad:

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

Проверь DirectX

----------


## ZVERSKY

Здравствуйте, у меня проблема появилась после установки новой видеокарты. Компьютер сам стал перезагружатся, когда я играю в мощные игры такие, как: *Call of Duty4 modern Warfare, Just Cause 2, Counter-Strike Source*
Характеристики компа:
Процессор: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU Е2180 @ 2.00GHz
Материнская плата: MSI G31M3-F
Видеокарта: PCI-E GeForce NGTS250-512MX-F DDR3 512mb 256bit ECS
Оперативная память: DDR2 1024мб
Жёсткий диск: 250Гб
Блок питания: 500W ATX Gembir
ОС: Windows 7 
Перезагружается после 5 минут игры, бывает через час, а бывает вообще не перезагружается хоть ты заиграйся.
Такая игра, как *Just Cause 2* вообще ни разу не перезагружалась, пока я не включил в графических настройках "*SSAO*", комп через 5 минут перезагрузился, потом я это "*SSAO*" отключил, но проблема осталась, комп теперь всегда перезагружается после 5,10,20,30 минут игры. 
В CSS, если граф. настройки,что и на минимальных стоят что и на максимальных, то компьютер перезагружается примерно одинаково,т.е. после 5,10,20,30 минут игры.
Помогите, пожалуйста, в чём может быть причина, я уже задолбался в играх начинать всё заново?

----------


## Scar74

Проверь температуры чипсета , процессора и видяхи.

Если температурыв норме меняй блок питания - значит он не выдает необходимой мощности

----------


## Teekeeus

Ребята, помогите пожалуста решить проблему с отсутствием цвета при воспроизведении видеофайлов (любых, в любом проигрывателе).
Словил банер, снял его кодом, прогнал антивирус - нашел и удалил трояна.
Но цвет в видео файлах, появляется только в включенной панелью настройки цвета NVidia. Если запустить видео с закрытой панелью то цвета нет. В интернете видео цветное. K-lite codec pac переустановил, видеоплеер переустановил - не помогает. И еще VirtualDub перестал видео вообще отрывать, пишет кодеки не найдены. Может еще чего переустановить ?

----------

